# Berlin Crappie Tournament



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone

Here is the Entry Form for the Kountze Crappie Open. It took me awhile to get it posted, i have been busy getting things together for kids events. Hope to see plenty of folks for this one.


Jim

Boat Launch #

1. Brian Gibbs / Bill Sayers
2. Leonard Bywaters / Paula Ray


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

i think that would be a good time...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm defiantly in.


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

im up for it [email protected]


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am in for the walleye open


----------



## bobbercrappie (Mar 8, 2011)

bassangler120 said:


> Greetings Everyone
> 
> Wanted to see if there was any interest in a Crappie Tournament at Berlin. For those of you that have asked about the Kountze Walleye Open, yes we are having it again I am just finishing up the details. I had a few call last year about having a crappie tournament and had a few already this year. Let's hear what everyone thinks about it
> 
> ...


My fishing partner and I would like fish a tournament at Berlin Lake, Ohio. Any time in early May would be the best time for us. Let us know if thats a possiblity. 

Bob And Bill


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I just got off the phone with Martha over at Les's Bait shop. The date for the Berlin crappie tournament is Saturday May 14. As for the tournament hours, I want to hear from you crappie guys/gals on suggestions.

Jim


----------



## bobbercrappie (Mar 8, 2011)

7:00 to 3:00 would be good, being a new comer to this tournament what rules are in place and do we have to be a member of a club,etc.


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Me and a partner would be in for both walleye and crappie, last year was a blast.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its good to hear that our fund-raiser events are enjoyed my many. For those who haven't fished our events, our events are fund-raisers for kids fishing derbies. We always remind everyone that you will not get rich fishing our tournaments but by fishing our tournaments u are helping to put more rods and reels in the hands of youth instead of video games or something worse.

 Jim


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

I will be in for both the crappie and the Walleye. Tournament. I would run the same time for both Walleye and crappie 7 to 3


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like this time is popular with everyone. Works for me. I will post the Entry Form and Rules Sunday 3/13 here on the OGF.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a update

I just posted the Entry Form for the Kountze Crappie Tournament. Its posted under my first post (#1).


Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Any updates on how the Crappie fishing has been on Berlin???


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a reminder that the Kountze Crappie tournament is just over 2 weeks away. Got the first check in the mail today. Hopefully this wet weather will be gone soon and the sun will take over and warm some water. Also had a few calls about what this tournament is a fundraiser is for. This fundraiser is being held to help us purchase a Di-Icer for a local pond that we hold kids fishing events each year. We spend a ton of money restocking it each year after mother nature does a number on it each winter. So instead of restocking it again we are fixing the problem. After the purchase of the Di-icer what ever funds are left will go towards the Fall Trout Derby in October.

Thanks Everyone

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Started putting boat numbers on page 1. 
Hope to see some OGF members at this tournament. Les's said today that the fliers are going like mad at the bait shop. Sounds like this might be a good tournament, only time will tell.........thanks everyone.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Just a reminder that the Kountze Crappie Tournament is this Saturday at Berlin. We are launching out of Les's Bait Shop. Any questions give me a call 216-233-1281.

Jim


----------

